
Could the Tesla Model S become the Google Car? - vaksel
http://blogs.computerworld.com/could_the_tesla_model_s_become_the_google_car
======
snorkel
If Google pays for half of the $50k price tag they can insert all of the
location-based ads they want.

~~~
tspiteri
They may not be paying half the price of the car, but if they are investing in
the company, well, they are putting in money, so they can expect something in
return. Also, targetted ads that are not obtrusive are not so irritating and
can be rather helpful at times.

------
zandorg
Oh yeah! Let's take some random product and add 'Google' to it.

Google chewing gum! Google soft candy! Google mortgages!

I thought this nonsense ended with AllAdvantage.com...

------
satyajit
17" screen for driver ... what if the driver is watching YouTube while
driving?

~~~
rms
That's not legal so they won't make that functionality.

